

Nick Denton has Huffington / HuffingtonPost Envy (Clearly) - mrtwitter
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/02/22/gawker-rolls-up-defamer-valleywag-chasing-huffington-post/

======
dell9000
I am loving The DailyBeast more than Huffington these days

